

DDOS without a botnet - bitskits
http://d0z.me/
Techcrunch story here:  http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/21/d0z/
======
gvb
From the README.txt

ABOUT d0z.me

=========================

d0z.me is a demonstration of browser based DDoS techniques combined with URL
shortener hijacking. Basically, the concept is to trick large numbers of users
into viewing some page through an iframe, and then running code in the
background that tries to DDoS a target site.

